# Night Photos Of Mine And A Mates Cars



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

was a dry night so thought i would take some piccies and post.
Me and a mate went and took some night photos last night, this is the first time i have took pics at night but i'm glad how the came out.

anyways enough talking, on with the pics.

































































only changes to mine are the Opel Super Touring badge's on the side and the side lights.

thanks for looking 
Alex


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

loving the 3rd one down

the bottom ones are spooky


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some goods shots mate - I like the motion shots!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how did you get them? did you put it on a longer shutter speed then drive past, stop then drive away again?


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

I really like number 4 - good composition! (without sounding like a tw*t). Pics are really clear - I'm assuming you were using a tripod?

What camera / lens you using??

Good work! :thumb:


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the comments, the camra is a Nikon D70 with a nikon 18-70mm lense, nothing special really.

the motion piccies are done on a long shutter and just moving away very slowly.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work i like the movement shots


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Alex with the motion shots did you use Photoshop at all or a tripod dolly??

They look great mate

Daz


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

great shots. 

need to have a play with your white balance though. looking a bit yellow.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

mneame said:


> great shots.
> 
> need to have a play with your white balance though. looking a bit yellow.


How would it change it matey??

I`m just getting into photography and not sure what you mean so i`m trying to pick up tips. Would it just change the pics to a whiter colour?

The yellow looks very athmospheric would it retain it adjust the white balance.....?

Daz


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Pretty cool mate!! :thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

drnh said:


> How would it change it matey??
> 
> I`m just getting into photography and not sure what you mean so i`m trying to pick up tips. Would it just change the pics to a whiter colour?
> 
> ...


the street lighting makes it look more yellow that it really is. by adjusting it, it will make it look more natural. then i would just up the contrast to bring the moodyness back. give it that top gear look. add a little vinyetting (sp) and it'll look very cool indeed.

digital struggles with artificial light, esp street lights and halogens.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

mneame said:


> the street lighting makes it look more yellow that it really is. by adjusting it, it will make it look more natural. then i would just up the contrast to bring the moodyness back. give it that top gear look. add a little vinyetting (sp) and it'll look very cool indeed.
> 
> digital struggles with artificial light, esp street lights and halogens.


can you do that to one of the pics and put it up so i can see what you mean?

ta

Daz


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

drnh said:


> can you do that to one of the pics and put it up so i can see what you mean?
> 
> ta
> 
> Daz


only just seen this. i'll have a go when i get home and post it up. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool pics there mate! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

mneame said:


> only just seen this. i'll have a go when i get home and post it up. :thumb:


ta :thumb:

Daz


----------

